# I'm looking to find a milling attachment



## malofix (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm looking to find a milling attachment for my newly acquired hobby lathe. It is a chinese export lathe that i couldnt find much about it. I'm trying to get together what i need to build model engines and honestly i'm disheartened that a mill is also needed. I'm new to lathes so i dont know which milling attachments would fit this mini lathe. Most of experienced lathe users doesnt like or recommend cheap stuff and they are right but well some of us has to get by with cheap stuff and i'm fine with it so the cheaper the milling attachment the better. I also would like to know if i need those angled carriages? Thanks.

Edit: Can i use this on my lathe?


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 8, 2021)

You slots in your cross side so a angle plate and a slide. 
Some will use the compound not best. 
I would find slide to fit the angle plate.

Dave



malofix said:


> I'm looking to find a milling attachment for my newly acquired hobby lathe. It is a chinese export lathe that i couldnt find much about it. I'm trying to get together what i need to build model engines and honestly i'm disheartened that a mill is also needed. I'm new to lathes so i dont what which milling attachments would fit this mini lathe. Most of experienced lathe users doesnt like or recommend cheap stuff and they are right but well some of us has to get by with cheap stuff and i'm fine with it so the cheaper the milling attachment the better. I also would like to know if i need those angled carriages? Thanks.


----------



## malofix (Oct 8, 2021)

SmithDoor said:


> You slots in your cross side so a angle plate and a slide.
> Some will use the compound not best.
> I would find slide to fit the angle plate.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for quick response Dave. I'm like an absolute beginner so can you make it more easy for me to understand? This is an angle plate i suppose, then i could fit it to my carriage as is the case with my tool post? To hold working pieces by bolting it to angled plate or using a milling slide ? Or do i need to change my whole carriage(thats what it is called i guess) ? I would appreciate any link from amazon to products recommended.


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 8, 2021)

Try www.shars.com 
Search for angle plate and look for fits your lathe cross-slide.
Then for a slide that fits the angle plate this can be found with a vise typical will say for drill press 

From the web site on lathe it will be on small side around 3 or 4" . 

Dave 



malofix said:


> Thanks for quick response Dave. I'm like an absolute beginner so can you make it more easy for me to understand? This is an angle plate i suppose, then i could fit it to my carriage as is the case with my tool post? To hold working pieces by bolting it to angled plate or using a milling slide ? Or do i need to change my whole carriage(thats what it is called i guess) ? I would appreciate any link from amazon to products recommended.


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 8, 2021)

malofix said:


> Thanks for quick response Dave. I'm like an absolute beginner so can you make it more easy for me to understand? This is an angle plate i suppose, then i could fit it to my carriage as is the case with my tool post? To hold working pieces by bolting it to angled plate or using a milling slide ? Or do i need to change my whole carriage(thats what it is called i guess) ? I would appreciate any link from amazon to products recommended.


Can you weld?

Dave


----------



## malofix (Oct 8, 2021)

SmithDoor said:


> Can you weld?
> 
> Dave



No, unfortunately


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 8, 2021)

malofix said:


> No, unfortunately


I was going say make one.
You need to buy one.

Dave


----------



## dazz (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi
You need something like this:
cheap e-bay lathe milling attachment

There will be those that tell you that such a cheap crappy device won't be rigid enough to hold a soggy noodle, and they'd be right, but if it is a tool that lets you achieve your objectives, then it is the right tool for you.  

You can actually achieve quite a few milling type operations with just a standard lathe.    See the following examples:

Optimal turner's magic ball in a cube

Microscope to computer monitor arm adapter  posting #25

so a lathe is not restricted to making cylindrical surfaces.


----------



## MRA (Oct 9, 2021)

Depends what you want to make - but a lot of folks 40+ years ago would have had no access to a miller, and might have got quite a long way (rather slowly) with drills, hacksaws and files.  Here's the (old version, which I like) of the book which tells you how to do it in a lathe.  There are loads, and loads, of home-made (because that's how they had to do it) dodges in this little book, it's really interesting.









						Milling in the Lathe  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Milling in the Lathe at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Perhaps like me you'll end up making tools, instead of making engines.  But that's OK, and one day I might make progress with the engine


----------



## Mike Ginn (Oct 9, 2021)

A vertical slide ideally with a detachable vice is great for extending the lathe.  There are loads available - almost all Chinese.  Try to get one with holes which match the T slots.  Angle plates are good BUT it can be difficult to set up parts on the plate.  I also find a Keats angle plate very useful.  You also need a good set of T bolts which you can make.  I buy T slot steel and silver solder studs of various lengths.  This method places less stress on the actual slots.  There is a good book - Milling Operations in the Lathe which you would find useful - try Amazon.
Mike


----------



## malofix (Oct 9, 2021)

dazz said:


> Hi
> You need something like this:
> cheap e-bay lathe milling attachment



Can i directly bolt this to the slots on the carriage ?



MRA said:


> Depends what you want to make - but a lot of folks 40+ years ago would have had no access to a miller, and might have got quite a long way (rather slowly) with drills, hacksaws and files.  Here's the (old version, which I like) of the book which tells you how to do it in a lathe.  There are loads, and loads, of home-made (because that's how they had to do it) dodges in this little book, it's really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can i make engines even without a milling attachment? If so can you direct me to a few examples. Also is there an option to buy this book as pdf or e-book?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 9, 2021)

You would probably do just as well with a cross slide vise to use on the drill press. Not ideal but probably as good as an attachment on the lathe. Both are going to be limited to very light cuts and are not going to be super precision. If you do not have a drill press yet that probably should be your next purchase before a milling attachment.


----------



## MRA (Oct 9, 2021)

malofix said:


> can i make engines even without a milling attachment? If so can you direct me to a few examples. Also is there an option to buy this book as pdf or e-book?



You can perform cutting operations with a drill (for chain-drilling holes), hacksaw, and a couple of files - if you are patient, and not attempting something requiring a lot of precision.  You'll learn a lot as you make scrap along the way!  

As regards the e-book - I think this is one of those moments where I realise the world has moved on while I wasn't looking.  The book I recommended is by Edgar Westbury - you can google for it, or try Abebooks or Amazon (used) which are probably the same thing these days.  The other book recommended in this thread is one of those little orange books which are part of a series, and I think are still in-print.  

Using an x-y vice on a pillar drill can certainly work for very light cuts.  I like to make my life hard, so here is a thread I put up about what might happen if someone is too bloody-minded to buy a cheap Chinese hobby miller.  






						Adapting a pillar drill for vertical milling - new chuck
					

Hi folks  I have an old Elliot Progress No1 bench drill which is clamped up to a small 3 axis table - which looks like it came from an equally ancient small milling machine.  The drill is quite good - heavily made cast iron body, large spindle for a small bench drill, very little run-out...




					www.homemodelenginemachinist.com
				




But the spindle on my drill was way too floppy, despite it being a big machine - hence all the mods.  I think I had more luck milling in the lathe, so I might advise you to pursue that first (but yes, you need a pillar drill!).


----------



## ajoeiam (Oct 9, 2021)

malofix said:


> I'm looking to find a milling attachment for my newly acquired hobby lathe. It is a chinese export lathe that i couldnt find much about it. I'm trying to get together what i need to build model engines and honestly i'm disheartened that a mill is also needed. I'm new to lathes so i dont know which milling attachments would fit this mini lathe. Most of experienced lathe users doesnt like or recommend cheap stuff and they are right but well some of us has to get by with cheap stuff and i'm fine with it so the cheaper the milling attachment the better. I also would like to know if i need those angled carriages? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Can i use this on my lathe?



Dunno what your definition of cheap is - - - but - - - - not knowing what you're doing compounded with not so reliable tools can sometimes be a not very good solution. 
Have you thought of trying to find a 'buddy' or some organization (some clubs - - - -others on here much more knowledgeable than I in this area!!!) where you could 'help' and learn and maybe get some tool time use as well?

I'm not just talking down to you but I'm also thinking of your safety!! 
Metalworking in any of its guises can be quite dangerous and I've come far too close to serious dangers too many times to keep quiet. 
If you considered a regular Bridgeport style mill - - - - you may have to tramp around to lots of shops but you might also find one that someone is will to sell cheap - - - - likely because its wore and likely more than a little tired but at least that combination is relatively fixable and with a dro (real cheap out of China these days) might even still be quite usable! 

If you're somewhat space limited - - - consider something like a 1/2 TEU shipping container. 
its 20' long and if you paint it nice it should be classifiable as a 'shed' but check your local regulatory busybodies before purchasing. 
Low funds is an all too common problem - - - - getting around it really isn't easy but if you have the will AND time it is interesting what can fall into your lap!

HTH


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 9, 2021)

malofix,

Can you post a picture of your lathe with somehing that shows the size? A view of just the headstock, a section of bed, and the saddle and toolpost assembly could help us help you.

In questions about acquiring tools and supplies, it is sometimes also useful if you edit your profile so that we can see where in the world you are located. (Something like "USA" or "UK" is probably useful enough if you want to protect your privacy.)

--

I would agree that a drill press (pillar drill) is useful to have, and some of the small ones availabe at low cost can be OK if you are doing small projects. However, using a drill press to mill has a couple of major caveats: 

1.  The chuck on a drill press is usually only mounted on a taper and can come loose with the side forces of milling. A mill has the chuck secured with a drawbar so it can't come adrift. I tried the cross-slide vice with end mill in the drill press in the distant past and have a scar on my hand from doing so. In addition, the chuck that comes with a drill is often pretty "wobbly" and the press's bearngs may be not up to fighting side forces very well either.

2.  A cross-slide vice is sometimes useful and some of them used to be relatively inexpensive, but they may not be up to the precision of true milling. I have one, and I have used it for special projects, but it's mostly just useful for locating points for drilling holes. ( I _can_ add that cleaning up and adjusting that vice made a good project early in my machining life: Made gibs, deburred ways and edges, replaced shaft bearings with brass and bronze sleeves, and relieved edges of ways and mounting ears for more squareness.)

--

My first (and so far still present) lathe was one of the 7x mini-lathes and I ordered the millig attachment along with it. I did use the milling attachment for a while with success. In my case, the milling attachment mounted to the cross-slide instead of the compound slide, which had to be removed. It used the same bolt holes as the compound swivel assembly. Use of a different milling attachment could have been done with an angle plate. The end mills were accomodated by removing the lathe chuck and putting the end mills in  collets in the spindle taper (3MT.)  You can see that changing from lathe to mill functions is somewhat involved. The capacity of the milling attachment on that lathe is very small compared to the smaller milling machines.

--

BTW, I started my machining with a floor drill press, bought the lathe, then got one of the 4x6 bandsaws, then got the mill. Getting pieces to rough size is a time bottleneck best mechanized.

Pardon the long post, but we're glad to see someone else jsut starting their shop adventures.

Good Luck,

--ShopShoe


----------



## danallen (Oct 9, 2021)

It's not the answer you're looking for but I would stay away from the milling attachment and try and find a stand alone mill. Even a round column mill/drill would be far ahead of a trying to mill in a lathe.


----------



## CFLBob (Oct 9, 2021)

malofix said:


> can i make engines even without a milling attachment? If so can you direct me to a few examples. Also is there an option to buy this book as pdf or e-book?



There are simple engines you can build with just a lathe and a drill press.  That probably means with a hand drill if you're good.  

The first engine I made was a wobbler steam engine from Little Machine Shop, which can be done with just those two.  I used a milling machine, since I have one, but it doesn't have to be.
Oscillating Steam Engine Material Kit 2594 - LittleMachineShop.com 
or 








						Oscillating Steam Engine Material Kit and Instructional DVD 3485
					

Model Material Kits 3485 Includes all the materials you need; Plus all the hardware to assemble the engine; Complete plans are included; Great first p...




					littlemachineshop.com
				



If you want the instructions.  Starting from absolute zero, like I was, the DVD instructions were good to have.

You'll have to do some accurate layout work to locate the holes in the baseplate and know how to drill counterbores, but it can be done.  

Finally, a milling machine has a rotating cutter and a table underneath it that you can move the work to cut off different parts.  If you put a milling cutter (end mill or whatever) in your lathe chuck, and the work piece on the cross slide it's a milling machine.  I cut some flats on 1/4" brass rod that way before I had the milling machine.


----------



## malofix (Oct 9, 2021)

Gordon said:


> You would probably do just as well with a cross slide vise to use on the drill press. Not ideal but probably as good as an attachment on the lathe. Both are going to be limited to very light cuts and are not going to be super precision. If you do not have a drill press yet that probably should be your next purchase before a milling attachment.



I've yet to buy a drill press and i might consider this combination.



MRA said:


> You can perform cutting operations with a drill (for chain-drilling holes), hacksaw, and a couple of files - if you are patient, and not attempting something requiring a lot of precision.  You'll learn a lot as you make scrap along the way!
> 
> As regards the e-book - I think this is one of those moments where I realise the world has moved on while I wasn't looking.  The book I recommended is by Edgar Westbury - you can google for it, or try Abebooks or Amazon (used) which are probably the same thing these days.  The other book recommended in this thread is one of those little orange books which are part of a series, and I think are still in-print.
> 
> ...



I don't mind spending some time on manual work if i can get to building engines.



ShopShoe said:


> malofix,
> 
> Can you post a picture of your lathe with somehing that shows the size? A view of just the headstock, a section of bed, and the saddle and toolpost assembly could help us help you.
> 
> ...



I would love to have a milling machine but i doubt there is much of them around for 300$, my remaining budget. From what i see my options are:
1)Buy a millling attachment
2)Buy a drill press and a milling vice
3)Buy a milling machine if there is any for 300$

my carriage is about 140mm x 86mm
tool post is 36mm x 36mm x 53mm
i'll post the pictures late.


----------



## BOHICAMAN1 (Oct 9, 2021)

malofix said:


> I'm looking to find a milling attachment for my newly acquired hobby lathe. It is a chinese export lathe that i couldnt find much about it. I'm trying to get together what i need to build model engines and honestly i'm disheartened that a mill is also needed. I'm new to lathes so i dont know which milling attachments would fit this mini lathe. Most of experienced lathe users doesnt like or recommend cheap stuff and they are right but well some of us has to get by with cheap stuff and i'm fine with it so the cheaper the milling attachment the better. I also would like to know if i need those angled carriages? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Can i use this on my lathe?





malofix said:


> I'm looking to find a milling attachment for my newly acquired hobby lathe. It is a chinese export lathe that i couldnt find much about it. I'm trying to get together what i need to build model engines and honestly i'm disheartened that a mill is also needed. I'm new to lathes so i dont know which milling attachments would fit this mini lathe. Most of experienced lathe users doesnt like or recommend cheap stuff and they are right but well some of us has to get by with cheap stuff and i'm fine with it so the cheaper the milling attachment the better. I also would like to know if i need those angled carriages? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Can i use this on my lathe?


As a beginner, you may want to watch some of the below listed videos on Youtube by Joe Piezinski before tackling using your lathe or a mill. From your comments it sounds like you need to learn quite a bit before going for it! Good luck!



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=joe+pieczynski+steam+engine


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 9, 2021)

I agree

My father shop only has a lathe and drill press with a milling attachment.
It work great for keyway.
But other types milling not as good as real mill.

The mill also is great drill press too.

Dave



danallen said:


> It's not the answer you're looking for but I would stay away from the milling attachment and try and find a stand alone mill. Even a round column mill/drill would be far ahead of a trying to mill in a lathe.


----------



## packrat (Oct 9, 2021)

This photo may help you out to under stand how a milling attachment works.  {This is drilling but does show a good milling attachment} packrat


----------



## animal12 (Oct 9, 2021)

The link to the Chinese milling adaptor shows a attachment that looks to be a direct copy of the milling attachment  for a Taig lathe . Those things are pretty small . I don't know what lathe you have but look at the dimensions close before ya pop for it .
animal


----------



## Apprentice707 (Oct 10, 2021)

If you are a total novice to the hobby I suggest you need to do a lot of research, the following site will help.









						PDF Drive - Search and download PDF files for free.
					

PDF Drive is your search engine for PDF files. As of today we have 81,565,445 eBooks for you to download for free. No annoying ads, no download limits, enjoy it and don't forget to bookmark and share the love!




					www.pdfdrive.com
				




It is a free library of books with just about any subject you can name including Model Engineering.

Try Milling in the Lathe this will take you to Tubal Cains excellent book and then you can download it for free.

Good Luck

Brian


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 10, 2021)

Hi Malofix,
"Been there, done that" seems to be the concensus of most of these posts. Well I too have "Been there, done that"... After about 30 years of making models, all be it not as fine as stuff shown in these threads, I find I rarely use the miller I own. Lathe - busy, Miller as a drill press - invaluable, hand tools - do almost anything, just not turn metal into swarf or scrap as quickly as machine tools.
But the stages:

Hand tools:
DRILL PRESS:
Cross-slide vice for drill press,
Lathe,
Vertical slide for expanding the milling ability of the lathe
"Miller-driller"
Proper mill.
I am still at stage 6, and may never reach 7.... because MY ability (and need) is not yet greater than level 6.... 
The learning curve from progressing this way has taken the first 15 years, but I made my first piston at stage 4. that I reached within a year of starting out. But stage 4 to 6 took another decade....
Of course, this will depend on the time you have for this hobby, as well as dollar limitations, but the learning curve is invaluable. 
I make many jigs and fixtures, or adapt some my Father made. Some of the interest is working-out the best way to make something well within the limitations of the tooling I have or make. 
For me at least, it isn't about making as many models as I can before I die, or challenging myself to make the highest precision available from the machines, but simply about converting my technical Engineering experience into real devices. (including tools and fixtures - which can later be used as material for the next one I need!). Many are not even for public display. 
I advocate buying a drill press (a MUST!) and cross-slide vice (option, very useful) for starters, plus a vertical slide for the lathe, (option, maybe not as useful as the previous 2?), before ever considering a miller.
Then in a few years when you have saved for a miller, get what you really know you'll be happy with, rather than just getting the bare minimum with today's budget.
Hope this helps clarify what everyone is saying in different ways?
Enjoy the hobby!
K2


----------



## malofix (Oct 10, 2021)

Steamchick said:


> Hi Malofix,
> "Been there, done that" seems to be the concensus of most of these posts. Well I too have "Been there, done that"... After about 30 years of making models, all be it not as fine as stuff shown in these threads, I find I rarely use the miller I own. Lathe - busy, Miller as a drill press - invaluable, hand tools - do almost anything, just not turn metal into swarf or scrap as quickly as machine tools.
> But the stages:
> 
> ...



Very valuable input for me, thank you. At this stage i'm opting out for 





> a drill press (a MUST!) and cross-slide vice (option, very useful) for starters


 as you said.


----------



## Rocket Man (Oct 10, 2021)

Buy a real milling machine it works 50 times better than attachment.

If any needs a Reid #2 surface grinder I am selling mine.


----------



## malofix (Oct 10, 2021)

Rocket Man said:


> Buy a real milling machine it works 50 times better than attachment.
> 
> If any needs a Reid #2 surface grinder I am selling mine.


 For me it is not important that it works better. If it "gets the job done" then i'll go with that and later i'll look to upgrade.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 10, 2021)

I have not used a cross slide table or mini lathe because I had a large lathe and large milling machine which I had from the fabricating shop that I owned but my dad made several successful engines using some pretty crude machines. He started out with a very abused Atlas lathe which the company he worked for gave it to him when he retired. He completely refurbished that. Then I gave him a small drill press which needed some work and a cheap cross slide table. He spent a lot of time making the drill press and cross slide table usable. The point is that you do not need the latest and greatest machines to make usable parts. Look for used equipment and rebuild it and learn to compensate for the limitations. Basically you either spend the money for the good machines or spend the time to work with less than optimum machines. You can learn a lot and get a lot of satisfaction in reworking and living with used equipment. Take a look at what Rudy Kouhoupt made using some very marginal machines in a very limited space.


----------



## malofix (Oct 10, 2021)

You think this drill press will be enough for me?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 10, 2021)

In order to get better information you have to give us more background. What do you want to accomplish? Just I want to build engines is not enough. What kind and what quality? Where are you located? It does no good to give you a source which is in a location you cannot access. What is your budget? What is your time frame to accomplish this goal? It is like saying I want to buy a car without saying what you want to use it for. Race cars or just go the the grocery store once a week. You either have to spend time or money to meet your goal. Given unlimited funds we can give you a great list. Given money restraints we can give you ways to work with the limitations.


----------



## malofix (Oct 10, 2021)

Gordon said:


> In order to get better information you have to give us more background. What do you want to accomplish? Just I want to build engines is not enough. What kind and what quality? Where are you located? It does no good to give you a source which is in a location you cannot access. What is your budget? What is your time frame to accomplish this goal? It is like saying I want to buy a car without saying what you want to use it for. Race cars or just go the the grocery store once a week. You either have to spend time or money to meet your goal. Given unlimited funds we can give you a great list. Given money restraints we can give you ways to work with the limitations.



I want to build engines . Mainly IC engines and perhaps some(1 or 2 i would say) steam, sterling and other exotic or extinct kind of engines. Size of engines i can build is probably limited by my lathe so i'm fine with relatively small and simple engines for the time being, after all i'm just starting. As for what quality, i'm fine as long as it functions properly, it doesnt have to have shiny surface finishes or 10,000 cycle life time strength etc. My location should be seen under my profile photograph ? Local market doesnt have much to offer apart from some chinese models almost in any type of machines for relatively "cheap" prices. So until i can afford more and better tools i'll stick with spending time.


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 10, 2021)

malofix said:


> You think this drill press will be enough for me?


Good for starters. I started with similar, then gave it away years later when I got my 1 1/2 HP Miller-driller. (Now they cost near £800 new, but I bought mine half-price second hand). With a £300 budget, spending £100 on a drill press means you have cash for tools, and cross-slide vice. It won't machine heavy cuts as a miller, but you can take fine careful cuts repeatedly to get a reasonable job. 
Enjoy,
K2


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 10, 2021)

I only have a mill drill witch does a great job. See below

Some like the mini mills they also can be as a drill.

Dave



malofix said:


> I want to build engines . Mainly IC engines and perhaps some(1 or 2 i would say) steam, sterling and other exotic or extinct kind of engines. Size of engines i can build is probably limited by my lathe so i'm fine with relatively small and simple engines for the time being, after all i'm just starting. As for what quality, i'm fine as long as it functions properly, it doesnt have to have shiny surface finishes or 10,000 cycle life time strength etc. My location should be seen under my profile photograph ? Local market doesnt have much to offer apart from some chinese models almost in any type of machines for relatively "cheap" prices. So until i can afford more and better tools i'll stick with spending time.


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 11, 2021)

malofix,

Thank You for sharing your goals: Those will help us guide you.

Advance apologies for another long-winded post.

You haven't told us what hand tools and measuring instruments you have. You may need some of your budget for that area. Forgive me if I'm covering ground you've already traveled, but you will find that shop life eventually will require the same budget or even more for tooling and these "incidentals."

You need a way to measure external sizes and diameters, and a way to measure internally. You need at least a precision caliper, either dial or digital. Just about everyone will suggest a micrometer, too. For checking internal diameters of parts, you can't really rely on your calipers, so you use some type of gauges, or you turn up Go/No-go guages yourself on your lathe.

You need ways to check your parts for flatness and squareness. That is where the surface plate comes in, but you can use a piece of plate glass, which you may be able to get cheaply or freely. You also use a flat plate with sandpaper to finish flat pieces. You will need one or more machinest squares to check squareness of stock and parts. You need dividers for layout and quick measuring. The "hermaphrodite" calipers (one sharp point and a second point that follows a profile) are useful for laying out dimensions a fixed distance from the edge of a piece of stock.

You need an assortment of files of different profiles and sizes. You will find the ones you really need from industrial sources and hobby suppliers: Buy them as you need them.

There are many more things, but this list contains some things to help you start thinking and planning.

--

I know you want to get started with I.C. engines, but I would suggest that a real good place to start is with a small engine that runs on compressed air, even if that air is your own breath. (Look for a "wobbler" engine plan set.) Even earlier, for experience you might want to practice with simpler objects that you have to make to specific sizes and finishes. I made a brass ball-point pen as an early project.

What can you learn with a "steam" engine that runs on air:

1. Basic cutting and turning and finishing to make parts to drawings.
2. Fit and finish of piston to bore.
3. Fitting parts for correct geometry for connecting rod/ piston/ crankshaft fit.
4. Fitting and adjusting valving to time events.
5. Finishing a project for operation and display (You will want to save your first effort.)
6. Cutting, shaping, turning, and finishing brass, aluminum, and steel (they are different to work with.)
7. Drilling and threading holes for fasteners so they match up. You will probably also have to deal with both through holes and holes with a bottom.

For an I.C. engine, you need all of the above, plus:

8. Timing compression/ exhaust (2-stroke) or intake/compression/power/exhaust (4-stroke) valving events.
9. Also timing ignition firing events.
10. Some would say a more complex valve train with more fiddly bits.
11. building or obtaining a high-voltage ignition system
12. Incorporating a spark plug or ignitor in the design of the engine.
13. Incorporating a carburetor or fuel mixer in the design.
14. Choosing and using or mixing a fuel.
15. Being prepared for more safety issues with fuels and with carbon monoxide fumes from running an engine.

If you want to stay with the I.C. engine, look up the "Webster" engine, which is often suggested as a first IC engine and has many builds online to read and study.

--

Many have suggested links online as references, but I would suggest, in the interest of keeping it simple, that you read lots of posts on this forum from Brian Rupnow. He is an industrial designer with long experience and a generous sharer of his experiences building engines and other things. He also posts a lot of "Warts and All" experiences, which give you an idea of things that can be a challenge in this hobby.

Brian started with steam engines then progressed on to I.C. engines, then on to design his own engines. He has also made some devices for his engines to power, which are interesting in their own right. He also has periodically upgraded his tool collection as his skills have improved.

--

True Confession Here: I have not built an I.C. engine yet. I have been confined to compressed air engines and to a lot of "fix-it" machining that I don't post. I have limited time in the shop due to getting older and to having lots of life events catching me up. I have pretty much decided that my first I.C. will probably be the Webster, but I have a lot of things in the works to (slowly) work on first.

--ShopShoe


----------



## malofix (Oct 11, 2021)

ShopShoe said:


> malofix,
> 
> Thank You for sharing your goals: Those will help us guide you.
> 
> ...



I don't mind long posts and thank you. It is time that i start building and learning along the way.


----------



## packrat (Oct 11, 2021)

I think smithdoor is right on, a mill/drill would be the best way to go for the poster in Turkey {lots of them here in the US don't know about Turkey}
JET and others make them in Taiwan.


----------



## awake (Oct 11, 2021)

Malofix, any drill press is better than none - I used a small one like that for a long, long time before I ever graduated to anything bigger.

Where in Turkey do you live? I have some wonderful memories of a trip I took there in 2009.


----------



## malofix (Oct 11, 2021)

If you buy a small mill like have. 
It needs find feed. I have drawings and photo here how I put find feed on. 

You buy new mills off the internet the last time I look it was selling under $400.00 plus shipping.  

I hope it helps 
Dave

FYI  I purchased my mill in 2004 and it only mill I need.



awake said:


> Malofix, any drill press is better than none - I used a small one like that for a long, long time before I ever graduated to anything bigger.
> 
> Where in Turkey do you live? I have some wonderful memories of a trip I took there in 2009.



It seems so, especially if i can get it to work as a small milling machine too.
I live in Istanbul. It sure is a beatiful country as most countries are.


----------



## Rocket Man (Oct 12, 2021)

For me time is getting very short I am almost at the end of the road.  I have more bad days than good.  Sure I could buy a low cost slow machine that takes a whole week to make 1 part that I could have made in 1 hour with a better machine.   I feel like slow machines waste my life away.  I am slow already it takes me a whole day to do 1 hour of work.  If it is going to take me 6 months to do something that could be done in 2 weeks I loose all my motivation to do it at all.   It is like changing a flat tire on the car and the only tool I have is a pair of plyers.  I can't take money to the grave so I spend every penny that is why I worked 40 years.  It is nice to be young & have lots of motivation.


----------



## deverett (Oct 12, 2021)

Malofix
I see you are in Turkey.  Are you in Istanbul, or close to there?  If you have not visited, seriously consider seeing the Rahmi M. Koç Museum 
Apologies for the off topic content of this reply.
Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## awake (Oct 12, 2021)

malofix said:


> It seems so, especially if i can get it to work as a small milling machine too.
> I live in Istanbul. It sure is a beatiful country as most countries are.



I would not plan to use the drill press as any sort of milling machine, but you can do a lot of "milling" in your lathe with a 4-jaw chuck, even without a milling attachment.

I spent only a short time in Istanbul, and only scratched the surface of what is there to see - a vibrant and large city! I spent about 1 week in the Adana region, a couple of days in Kapadokya, and about a week traveling along the southern and western coast from Adana up through Izmir, then driving up to Çannakale and taking the ferry across the Dardanelles and driving up to Istanbul. Beautiful indeed! I have been back to Istanbul once since then, briefly, and twice to visit Ephesus, but I really want to take another trip like the first one - except this time I would like to get up to Ankara as well.


----------



## malofix (Oct 12, 2021)

awake said:


> I would not plan to use the drill press as any sort of milling machine, but you can do a lot of "milling" in your lathe with a 4-jaw chuck, even without a milling attachment.
> 
> I spent only a short time in Istanbul, and only scratched the surface of what is there to see - a vibrant and large city! I spent about 1 week in the Adana region, a couple of days in Kapadokya, and about a week traveling along the southern and western coast from Adana up through Izmir, then driving up to Çannakale and taking the ferry across the Dardanelles and driving up to Istanbul. Beautiful indeed! I have been back to Istanbul once since then, briefly, and twice to visit Ephesus, but I really want to take another trip like the first one - except this time I would like to get up to Ankara as well.



Would 4 jaw chuck suffice my needs instead of a milling attachment ?

You have seen lots of places then. For your next time i'd recommend to go further east than Adana, good places to see and great food to eat there. With the recent currency ratios you can have a good time as long as you're careful that you don't get overcharged.


----------



## awake (Oct 12, 2021)

"It depends."

Yes, not a very helpful answer, but true. Let me illustrate with an early project I made, a piston-type quick change tool post. I was able to surface all of the sides of the large central block, bore out the holes, etc. using the four-jaw chuck. The one thing I couldn't do using the 4-jaw was the dovetails - but I could have done those (at least in theory) with a milling attachment, or with some other fixturing on the lathe, but a friend of mine did it on his mill. He also cut the dovetails and slots on some tool blocks - again, could in theory have done it using a milling attachment on the lathe, but easier on a mill. All the rest of the project I was able to complete with the lathe.


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 12, 2021)

You may look at this mill.



			https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002678205770.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.8e546c6diqWGa6&browser_id=a0d8f528064647108d41c99ca2ef56ea&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=17c77757a4d23a8f4697fc19b33befc7a71c13b31b&gclid=
		


Dave 



malofix said:


> I'm looking to find a milling attachment for my newly acquired hobby lathe. It is a chinese export lathe that i couldnt find much about it. I'm trying to get together what i need to build model engines and honestly i'm disheartened that a mill is also needed. I'm new to lathes so i dont know which milling attachments would fit this mini lathe. Most of experienced lathe users doesnt like or recommend cheap stuff and they are right but well some of us has to get by with cheap stuff and i'm fine with it so the cheaper the milling attachment the better. I also would like to know if i need those angled carriages? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Can i use this on my lathe?


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi , you have such a lot of options. You do need a pedestal drill for the precision of drilling needed to make a decent job of an engine. Trust me! I have bought a few engines that do not have parallel drilling and they simply can't be made to work well.
So that will consume a chunk of your budget. You can use the remainder on a vertical slide for the lathe - which will give you the extra axis for moving the workpiece. Good money spent on a good part is a good investment here. That will use your most powerful cutting head (lathe chuck) and most precise (and stiff) frame to give you all the cutting processes you can get with a mill.
But if you can afford it, a cross-slide vice for the drill will give you more precise control for drilling holes. Bolt heads on cylinder covers, etc. look so much better than "free-hand".
I managed more than a decade of model machining before I owned a mill. Just because I could do jobs so many other ways.  Cheaply. But when I bought the mill I spent too little, so still sometimes use other manufacturing methods. To cut lots of metal, quickly, takes a large motor (at least 1.5 or 2  H.P.). Which in turn needs a large and stiff frame, which costs a lot of money for the metal. Small tools equal small cuts and fine feeds. Good for those who have the time and inclination. (That's how I manage with the limitations of my miller!). 
Enjoy!
K2


----------



## L98fiero (Oct 13, 2021)

SmithDoor said:


> You may look at this mill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further down there's a milling attachment for ~$90.

Anyway, the biggest problem I have with listings like that is while the mill/drill is $765 the freight might be double that which makes it marginally less expensive than buying from a local seller of the machine, and then you might have some recourse if there's a problem.


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 13, 2021)

Shipping to the USA using FedEx is high. 
If you want that mill either look for a different seller or have the mill shipped by boat.
Outside America it sold from retailers too. 

Dave  



L98fiero said:


> Further down there's a milling attachment for ~$90.
> 
> Anyway, the biggest problem I have with listings like that is while the mill/drill is $765 the freight might be double that which makes it marginally less expensive than buying from a local seller of the machine, and then you might have some recourse if there's a problem.


----------



## MRA (Oct 15, 2021)

Here you go - see if the seller will send to Turkey!








						MILLING IN THE LATHE BY E.T.WESTBURY  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MILLING IN THE LATHE BY E.T.WESTBURY at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



cheers
M


----------



## dazz (Oct 16, 2021)

malofix said:


> Can i directly bolt this to the slots on the carriage ?



You can do what ever you want and can achieve.  
One of the options common with older hobby lathes was to offer the option of a Tee slot cross slide like this one.  
This is much more rigid than trying to mount anything on the top slide.

If you can't buy one for your lathe, then you would need to make one with the milling machine you don't have.  
You might consider looking around in your local area to see if any educational institute offers machine tool classes.


----------



## harborfreight8x12 (Oct 16, 2021)

I needed to cut a keyway in a power wheel chair axle.  Very very crude but it worked.  It's very rigid.  A cheap Harbor Freight drill press vise and a piece of scrap angle iron.  Drilled to bolt to the cross slide.


----------



## MRA (Oct 17, 2021)

I've made a few angle plates like that, and trued them on the big Bridgeport at work (just to be fancy  ).  Might also be worth mentioning that boring tables to fit them to, are easily made from a bit of plate with a lot of holes drilled in it, then tapped (easier than T slots).  If you lay it out carefully you might even be able to rely on the holes being on a true grid pattern.  On my old Boxford this table fits on instead of the top slide, and is fairly rigid.


----------



## SmithDoor (Oct 17, 2021)

I have use tool post for Milling keyway if did not have a mill.

Dave



malofix said:


> I'm looking to find a milling attachment for my newly acquired hobby lathe. It is a chinese export lathe that i couldnt find much about it. I'm trying to get together what i need to build model engines and honestly i'm disheartened that a mill is also needed. I'm new to lathes so i dont know which milling attachments would fit this mini lathe. Most of experienced lathe users doesnt like or recommend cheap stuff and they are right but well some of us has to get by with cheap stuff and i'm fine with it so the cheaper the milling attachment the better. I also would like to know if i need those angled carriages? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Can i use this on my lathe?


----------



## malofix (Nov 14, 2021)

You guys think i can use this 4-jaw chuck in my lathe? Or this one ?


----------



## Chiptosser (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't see any pictures.


----------



## malofix (Nov 14, 2021)

Chiptosser said:


> I don't see any pictures.



I attached the links to the text. You should see the links if you hover your mouse over it.


----------



## Richard Hed (Nov 15, 2021)

malofix said:


> You guys think i can use this 4-jaw chuck in my lathe? Or this one ?


Neither one of them tells the size which matters.  The one is a wood chuck.  I would not use the wood chuck on a metal lathe.


----------



## dazz (Nov 15, 2021)

Don't even consider using a wood chuck on a metal lathe.

The Optimum chuck is 80mm.  but it shows "no longer available".
There is no info on how it fits to the lathe.  You need to know that before you buy.


----------



## Hopsteiner (Nov 15, 2021)

I used a milling attachment on my Atlas 12 inch for a long time until I got my M head Bridgeport going. The thing is, even with light lathe milling, a mill cutter can and will slip in a lathe chuck. I made my own taper cutter holders with set screw. I also made the draw bar to hold everything tight. This solved the problem. A lot of work, but you risk ruining the piece you’re working on or breaking a cutter. That can be very dangerous. Good eye protection is a must. The fact that you may wear glasses is not enough. This is a far larger cutter than I would you in a lathe milling operation. Never under estimate the turning power of a machine. Even a small machine, it will surprise you.


----------



## djswain1 (Nov 16, 2021)

This is the same lathe from a UK supplier. If you don't have the manual for it. You can download it from them. I think it is a Sieg C1 lathe 









						Cobra Lathe - Small Hobby Metal Lathe
					

The Cobra mini lathe is the ideal starter hobby machine. Easy to move around your workshop, suitable for bench mounting. Featuring some of the benefits of our larger lathes, including saddle control, leadscrew and toolpost securing bolt.




					www.chesterhobbystore.com
				









						C1 Lathe Headstock Accessories - Arc Euro Trade
					

C1 Lathe Headstock Accessories




					www.arceurotrade.co.uk
				




ER collet chucks are good for holding milling cutters
I think the snall mling slide you found on Amazon would  probably work for you.


Cheers,
Dave


----------



## malofix (Nov 16, 2021)

djswain1 said:


> This is the same lathe from a UK supplier. If you don't have the manual for it. You can download it from them. I think it is a Sieg C1 lathe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes thats looks like it is the exact same model.  So i can use Sieg C1 parts on my lathe. Good to know.


----------

